# Erzvorkommen



## elmenace (22. März 2008)

Hi at all
Wollte mal Fragen ob es euch auch so vorkommt, als ob irgendwie die erzvorkommen weniger geworden sind. Ich war ein paar Monate off und als ich dann meinen Schmiedeskill hoch bekommen wollte viel mir auf das es viel schwieriger geworden ist erze zu finden. und das in gebieten wo ich der einzige war der gesucht hat. Ist da Was vermindert worden ohne das ich das mit bekommen habe?


----------



## Desorienta (25. März 2008)

Geh mal eher davon aus, dass mittlerweile genügend Farmer unterwegs sind, die mittels Epicmount einfach ganz fix alles abbauen was nicht bei 3 auf den Bäumen ist. Ich mach es jedenfalls so...gestern erst wieder Urluft in Nagrand gefarmt  (Ingenieur) und nebenbei etwas mehr als 80 Adamantit und ca. 20 Teufelseisen gefunden in knapp einer Stunde.


----------



## mordecai (25. März 2008)

Also ich verzweifel momentan. 

Bin Stufe 59 und will eigentlich in die Scherbenwelt, aber mein Bergbauskill hängt bei 224 fest. Habe hier schon den BB-Guide benutzt und auch Tips aus der Gilde geholt(zb an den Rändern der Karte farmen), aber ich finde kaum was. Ist echt frustrierend und ich spiele mit dem Gedanken den "beruf zu wechseln". 

Hier sollte Blizzard mal was ändern.


----------



## Dagonzo (25. März 2008)

Ich glaube mal kaum dass das an Blizzard liegt... schliesslich funktioniert es bei 99% aller Bergbauer seit mehr als drei Jahren, die damit keine Probleme haben. Denk mal darüber nach.


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (26. März 2008)

ich hatte meinen skill mit bergbau schon lange von level 60 oder 70 auf dem maximum.. müsst ihr mal zu zeiten farmen wo nicht jeder on ist oder nicht in den ferien  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ist neben dem leveln sehr leicht zu skillen


----------



## Gored (27. März 2008)

mordecai das problem hatte ich auch, hier hilft einfach nur wieder und wieder abreiten der spots irgendwann hast die dreihundert und in der scherbenwelt skillts sichs eh viel schneller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FrightNight (27. März 2008)

Also ich find ja die erze sind nich weniger geworden.In der scherbenwelt gibts aber meiner meinung nach irgendwie weniger als auf "Azeroth". Bin letztens von tb nach Og geflogen,mineralien suche an, überall kupfer
soweit das auge reicht.In der Scherbenwelt seh ich beim vorbeifliegen nur selten herumstehendes erz. Ich meine farmen geht trozdem ganz gut aber in "Azeroth" find ich gibts mehr erz.


----------



## Chrysantos (7. April 2008)

Also meines erachtens liegts daran das bergbau immer rentabler wird und somit auch viel mehr leute diesen beruf wählen und farmen gehen.


----------



## darkivy (8. April 2008)

Die Erze sind nur weniger, weil etliche nun wegen der Tagesquest Erze abbauen. Aber was mir aufgefallen ist, vor dem Patch hatte ich immer grüne Steine beim abbauen dabei, nun gar keine mehr. Geht das nur mir so?


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (8. April 2008)

geht mir genauso! ich baue mehr erze ab wie vorher
habe skill 375 + 5 auf handschuhe und habe vor 2.4 oft grüne steine bekommen und seit 2.4 nicht einen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (13. Mai 2008)

jo  geht mir auch so
mir kommts so vor als wäre die droprate von edelsteinen gesenkt worden


----------



## Sleepysimon (13. Mai 2008)

Kann ich auch bestätigen seit 2.4 keinen einzigen grünen Stein mehr, dafür aber 6-8 Blaue am Tag  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cysiaron (29. Juni 2008)

edelsteine sind sehr selten und auch das farmen der erze gestaltet sich mitunter schwierig. allerdings nur an besonderen zeiten. nachmittags ab 14:00 uhr bis 20:00 uhr ist erze farmen ein reines glücksspiel, genauso wie am wochenende.  edelsteine zu bekommen ist aber auch nicht wirklich kompliziert, denn man gebe die erze einfach dem juwe seines vertrauens, der wird schon den einen oder anderen stein sondieren.
ich hatte auf lvl 51 schon bergbau und schmiedeskill auf 375. war ziemlich einfach, da ich erze nicht gefarmt habe, sondern sie im AH gekauft habe. 
die reise in die scherbenwelt war da schon schwieriger, doch in einer guten gilde kein problem^^
freundliche memo verfasst, dass ich nach thrallmar muss. 
2 begleiter hätten vollkommen gereicht, aber wir haben dann eben 2 fünfer- gruppen auf die beine gestellt um den kleinen schmied nach thrallmar zu bringen, unterwegs noch nen riesen gelegt... (ich schweife ab...)
jedenfalls wars kein problem zu skillen, einige gildenkolegen haben mir erze geschickt, damit ich durchs verhütten skillen konnte. und wenn ich mal ein edelsteinchen brauchte, dann hat mir der juwe meines vertrauens bislang immer helfen können.


----------

